# Should I sandblast exterior



## ptedone (Dec 5, 2006)

The last guy that painted my house did a crappy job and after only 2 years its pealing like mad. It's now worse than it was before he painted it! :furious: Clearly I need to have it repainted this coming summer. I am wondering if it is a good idea to have the old paint removed by a sandblasting company.

The siding is cedar clapboard.

(By the way, I had an independent home inspector examine the paint job and he believes the paint was too thin and sprayed, not brushed. It clearly just did not adhear to the surface. He eliminated causes such as excess moisture as the problem. The next guy who paints this house is going to use a brush to apply the paint directly from a can!)


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Media blasting is really not the best idea for this project
It probably should be stripped though
I'd want as much of the failing paint job gone also

It could be stripped by hand, machine, or UV though

And yes, I see a lot of "sprayed" paint failures


----------



## ptedone (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for your reply Slick.

What is UV stripping??


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

ptedone said:


> What is UV stripping??


It's a way to strip paint w/o sanding and scraping old dried paint, or using chemicals

It's like a small heater-sized UV light thingie that "melts" the paint so it can be easily scraped off
(...easily, not like scraping old paint by hand)

It's an idea that came about trying to remove lead paint from homes
You can't use excessive heat, torch, sanding, or scraping that might lead to dust with lead paint
Also, you can't use some chemicals, and the rest are messy to use and tough to clean up and dispose

I'll see if I have link...


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

....I called it UV
They call it infrared...

http://www.silentpaintremover.com/i/movies/SPR18.mov

http://www.silentpaintremover.com/i/movies/SPR19.mov

I should say I don't own one, merely looked into it for paint removal
If I had more total strips, or a lead strip, I would invest in one

Here's the home page
http://www.silentpaintremover.com/index.htm
Interesting stuff


----------



## paintbusters (Jun 14, 2006)

To strip a painted staircase, it would be4
of no value. How would you strip a painted staircase?


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

No blasting, it would cause too much damage to the soft cedar. There are some friendly paint strippers out there now, but it is pretty expensive for a whole house. I think a combination of sanding (with a sander, not a pad chucked into the end of an electric drill as often happens) and the infared would work best.

I don't know why the spraying itself would be the culprit, seems to me like a lack of proper priming and prep between coats.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Its expensive to do a excellent strip job on a house and then properly paint it. Depending on the size of your house you could get in the 10,000 dollar range easily if not more. Especially if its a good size two story that could be 15,000. Sandblasting would damage that cedar. Hell it might be around the same price just to vinyl the house. I know a guy in my town who has a old victorian house. It had it totally stripped and painted period a first class job it looks beautiful. He told me it cost him over 14,000 dollars.


----------

